# How many carbs in low carb diet



## lucy123 (Jan 8, 2011)

HI Can anyone help.

I have embarked on a low carb diet for this year and am enjoying it. However I don't know how many carbs I should have as a minimum.
I know the recommended GDA is 230g carb per day, but I want to cut mine down as low as I can, but safely.
Yesterday I did feel a little light headed so am a bit concerned I may be cutting down too much.

I have to say though lowering the carbs seems to be working wonders in keeping my hypos after the gym at bay.

I also had another reminder this week that yes I am diabetic (I do doubt sometimes when my levels are good) as I had quite a shock this week that led to stress and suddenly had waking levels greatly increased and tests through the day in 10's and 11's, and not sure if this could have caused the light headedness too.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 8, 2011)

Sorry for bumping my own post - but just wondered if anyone had any idea.
I have looked on the internet and some sites say 100g and other says 20 - 50g but then other sites say 20-50g is ketoacidosis???
I am so confused and really want to do it right.

Success again today re hypos - ran 2 miles outside, did 1/2 hour gym then had chicken salad lunch, then played 20 mins squash - and was totally fine! So want to get this right as I really think I am on to something.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm no expert Lucy, but I believe that anything below 100g is viewed as extreme, especially so if you get down to the 20-50g region. I'm sure I have read of 130g as being a moderate to low carb intake, giving flexibility with meals but maintaining a reasonably balanced diet. 

p.s. well done with all the exercise!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks Alan

I will record all the carbs I eat this week - then at least I will know I won;t be going too low. I very much doubt I am anywhere near as low as 50g - the meals seem too delicious!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Lucy,
Basically you need to eat to your meter. No one elses numbers matter or how many carbs they eat.
You need to eat enough of the right type of carbs that is right for you.
This way enables you to maintain a lifestyle change that suits you and you can follow without feeling stressed out by it.

Hope that helps.


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 8, 2011)

It would do Sue only I have a lot of weight to lose as well as having good bs, so need to reduce my carbs but not sure by how much.

Thank you for the reply.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 8, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> It would do Sue only I have a lot of weight to lose as well as having good bs, so need to reduce my carbs but not sure by how much.
> 
> Thank you for the reply.



Well there you go you have answered your own question haven't you? 
The reduction you need to make is what allows you to lose weight and keep good numbers.
No one can say you must stick to x amount of carbs because that's what worked for me.
If the reduction you have made is enabling you to lose weight then you are on the right track.
What does help though, is when you go shopping look at what you have picked up and think is there a better alternative?

Good luck


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm always astonished that the 'recommended' level is so high. I feel like I eat plenty of carbs at what is classed as a 'moderate' 130-140g a day. The only times I approach recommended levels are when we pop to the chippy for tea!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes Mike - I agree. 230g is quite a bit of carb.


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Jan 9, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> HI Can anyone help.
> 
> I have embarked on a low carb diet for this year and am enjoying it. However I don't know how many carbs I should have as a minimum.
> I know the recommended GDA is 230g carb per day, but I want to cut mine down as low as I can, but safely.
> ...


 

Dear lucy123,

There is a lot of nonsence talked by the establishment about what is the minimum amount of carbs you need. If you study the science, the answer is *none!* For example, the traditional Inuit eat no carbs and thrive in the artic. It is only when they adopt the western high carb diet that they get the diseases of civilisation - obsesity, diabetes, heart disease, cancer and dementure - the list goes on. On a very low carb (LC) diet your body changes from glucose burning to fat burning, a by product of which is dietary ketosis. *This is entirely natural and safe and must not be confused with the ketoacidosis of an uncontrolled type 1.* You can adopt an LC diet but if you are using certain antidiabetic drugs, you need to see your doctor to determine the way to go about reducing them. Meanwhile have a look at this: http://www.phlaunt.com/diabetes/14045524.php. You will need to choose some targets for A1c, fasting plasmer glucose, and post meal maximums, but by using your blood meter as a guide, these limits can be achieved. So, by using an LC diet and portion control, exercise if possible, you can make it work.

Warmest Regards Dodger


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks Dodger -off to look at the thread now. I was more concerned about the Ketosis as I know someone who was put on such a diet by their GP and it made them very ill - and it turned out it put the body into starvation mode!  I did read somewhere else that the body didn;t need carbs as it did fats and proteins and calories, but you never know what to believe now!  I will get it sorted though. I think at the moment I could be in danger of not eating enough calories, whilst lowering my carbs, which wouldn't be good, so need to look at that too. It really is a science isn't it!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Thanks Dodger -off to look at the thread now. I was more concerned about the Ketosis as I know someone who was put on such a diet by their GP and it made them very ill - and it turned out it put the body into starvation mode!  I did read somewhere else that the body didn;t need carbs as it did fats and proteins and calories, but you never know what to believe now!  I will get it sorted though. I think at the moment I could be in danger of not eating enough calories, whilst lowering my carbs, which wouldn't be good, so need to look at that too. It really is a science isn't it!



As you exercise a lot Lucy, you should be careful of reducing your carbs too much as carbs provide glucose in its most readily available form. Generally, very active people need more carbs than those going low carb who don't or can't exercise much.


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes that was the other thing I was concerned of Alan.
I was surprised yesterday, I did my run, then 1/2 hr gym, all on my nutty banana shake, and then after my chicken, nectarine and avocado salad played 20 mins squash and didn't feel tired at all yesterday until bedtime - and no hypo's. I was thinking I needed a lot more carbs - I had 70g yesterday. The only other thing I noticed was that cals were only 1200 and I think I need 1500. I was told if you have too little cals, the body senses starvation and starts to store up cals and then you put weight on even though not having many - so many stories Alan - you don't know which one to believe.

Dodger - I jsut read your thread and do agree with it. I have seen this thread before but this is okay for those who are prescribed lots of strips. i get enough to test just around the gym and thats only because of the hypo's. I could splash out on a few tubs though to do the tests. It does make sense.


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Jan 9, 2011)

Northerner said:


> As you exercise a lot Lucy, you should be careful of reducing your carbs too much as carbs provide glucose in its most readily available form. Generally, very active people need more carbs than those going low carb who don't or can't exercise much.



Dear Alan,

I am not suggesting that eating carbs is not a choice, just that you do not *need* to do so. Surely the Inuit exercised a lot, as do all Hunter-Gatherers and missing out carbs didn't cause them harm. Also, when Vilhjalmur Stefansson lived with them for years, he and others were in great health. To prove the point he and a colleague lived for a year on a no carb diet, under medical supervision, and were delcared fit and healthy at the end. At the end, the supervising physician Dr. Du Bois concluded "Quite evidently we must revise some of our text book statements".

Warmest Regards   Dodger


----------



## Liz! (Jan 9, 2011)

I've been on a low carb diet for about 7 years now. I started off very low but have raised the carb slightly as I found I couldn't take a small enough insulin dose to manage a very, very low carb diet... because I need very little insulin anyway. 

Insulin is toxic and it is best if you take as little as possible and have as little as possible free in your body - nothing with shorten you life more than a lot of low blood suagrs. Sadly, that's what i have and always have had trouble with! 

I have half a grapefruit and a piece of rye toast for breakfast, a big salad with olives and tomatoes red, green yellow and orange peepers, and onion, cucumber etc and some goat's cheese or lean ham or whatever meat is left over from the night before, plus two soya yogurts for lunch (12g each) and for dinner either the same sort of salad veg (raw is best!) and chicken or pork or beef and another two yogurts. In one of the yogurts i have two teaspoons of psyllium husks and two glasses of water in excess to the tea i am having, as a low carb diet is NOT good for bulk fibre. 

In between I do have the odd naked bar or something and if I am taking the dog for a walk, a carton of orange juice as i need the energy. Sometimes have to have one after and sugar as well! Have to wonder sometimes whether it would be better to have more carbs and less sugar... but it doesn't sem to make any difference as I can eat more at a meal and sTILL need to sugar for the walk. I find if I change my insulin basal rate that it's too unpredictable what happens later.


----------

